# And the journey starts again... Comet, the lazy arab



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

So some of you might remember us... I took a year off due to pregnancy and complications but now have a beautiful 4 month old daughter who was worth every minute of it. Another exciting event is that Comet is now in my backyard and we are jumping back on the training band wagon. You can look up her other thread for more info but I'll give a bit of back story here too. Comet came to the rescue I worked at in August 2012. She wasn't your typical rescue. She wasn't abused or neglected. She was spoiled to the point of founder and was one of the most disrespectful horses I've met because they let her get her way. They treated her like a puppy and she became dangerous. Luckily she wasn't aggressive or too alpha. I adopted her in November 2012 and worked with her until about June/July 2013. We started from scratch because she had a million holes. We went from not being able to get a saddle near her to riding out on BLM alone. After basically a year off, she's very rusty. She has never bucked before but recently started under saddle so back to the beginning we go. Her ground work is coming along really well and our goal is showmanship ready by July and parade ready by September. I'll be posting videos and pictures of our progress and advice is always welcome. Thanks for reading and I hope you enjoy our journey into the show world.

*Comet is a 9-11 year old Arab. I will include pictures and her allbreeds pedigree link in my next post.

*Current diet: grass hay 2x a day and trace mineral block available at all times. She gets some fresh grass from her 20,000 sq ft pen.

Exercise: 30-60 minutes of ground work per day with 1 day off a week. Plans are to increase to 90 minutes (not mindless lunging either, showmanship patterns and cavaletti are what I'm doing) and hopefully switch to saddle work the beginning of June with showmanship preparation in the mix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

